# Where the heck to go



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Now that our 18 yo is away at university and planning trips with his friends, we have carte blanche and wont be going on a Eurocamp independent. 

Trouble is we just cant decide. We have considered Corsica and even Hungary organised by the Caravan Club. What made it worse is that our son got jumped and beaten up by eight youths last Friday and holidays seem almost selfish. 

Between now and then, you guys have gotta let us know if you have any plans,are any of you going in groups we could maybe join in with, we are though tied to last week in May and first two weeks in June, which are ideal for France lol. 

We are in mid 40's, and cant get months off like some. 

Take it easy out there and tell your kids or grand kids that Phil K said be careful, or i will slap em. 

Phil


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My two are rather too big to be 'slapped' :roll:


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*where to go*

I know Ted, but they probably know better anyway.

Phil


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Very true


----------

